# Hunter eyes maxxing results



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

I know photo quality sucks, I noticed my eyes looking significantly different in the gym today and had to take a pic. For full transparency, in the second picture I also look a bit downwards, this already causes a major change for me, since for me it really is just about a millimeter adjustment. However, this means that a lot of the time when I naturally slightly lean down a bit I am perceived with hunter eyes. Another point for transparency, I had a pretty good base to start with. Nonetheless my eyes have made a visible change, I even get called pretty boy sometimes.

*Routine:*

2 months bone smashing 3 times a week 5 minutes each eye. I smash the frontal bone in an upward motion. In essence, I smash the part that needs to grow downwards.
Then I did 1 month bone smashing everyday, 5 minutes each eye.
1 month ice hooding every day with a block of ice. 3 times for a few seconds each eye.
1 Month subliminal for hunter eyes. I think belief is important.

Better picture:






I know the left eye needs some work lol.


----------



## germanlooks (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 19, 2021)

From chad to school shooter


----------



## mortis (Nov 19, 2021)

who uses potato to take pics


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1409692



Ay lmao


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

mortis said:


> who uses potato to take pics


Me. I have a canon camera, I can use that one in the next update.


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> From chad to school shooter


I see what you mean. My face has soft/feminine features so it balances out haha


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

age?


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Nov 19, 2021)

my eyes turning from gay cuckish to hunterish bone smashing for life @pianoboy123


----------



## germanlooks (Nov 19, 2021)

subhuman pakicel said:


> View attachment 1409706
> View attachment 1409707
> 
> my eyes turning from gay cuckish to hunterish bone smashing for life @pianoboy123


----------



## thecaste (Nov 19, 2021)

You look like a serial killer


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> age?


26 but I look young for my age lol. Bone smashes loses its potency after 30.


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

thecaste said:


> You look like a serial killer


Thanks


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

subhuman pakicel said:


> View attachment 1409706
> View attachment 1409707
> 
> my eyes turning from gay cuckish to hunterish bone smashing for life @pianoboy123


Nice progress man!


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Nov 19, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1409721


Dont have before pics but they were cuckish


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> 26 but I look young for my age lol. Bone smashes loses its potency after 30.


holy fuck man I am 17. I will definetly try that.

Can give a try for jaw smashing?


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> holy fuck man I am 17. I will definetly try that.
> 
> Can give a try for jaw smashing?


17 is a bit young, it could damage your brain.

I would suggest mewing and mastic gum chewing. Don't use the jaw device since it targets the wrong muscles. Mastic gum and chew with the side of your front teeth. Also do 15 chin tucks after each bathroom visit. I have done this since I was 25 and I've seen solid results.

I only did jaw & chin smashing for a month until I read about the brain damage. Eye smashing is not that bad since it is gentle compared to other smashing.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> 17 is a bit young, it could damage your brain.
> 
> I would suggest mewing and mastic gum chewing. Don't use the jaw device since it targets the wrong muscles. Mastic gum and chew with the side of your front teeth. Also do 15 chin tucks after each bathroom visit. I have done this since I was 25 and I've seen solid results.
> 
> ...


Why didnt you get a brain damage at 26?

I already mew hard. But they say chewing makes your maseter muscle bloated. Bloated sounds negative. What do you think?


----------



## kalefartbomb (Nov 19, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Why didnt you get a brain damage at 26?
> 
> I already mew hard. But they say chewing makes your maseter muscle bloated. Bloated sounds negative. What do you think?



Yeah man chewing will ruin your face, drink everything through a straw, no hard foods. Humans evolved blending their foods into slurry. 

Christ people here are so stupid.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> Yeah man chewing will ruin your face, drink everything through a straw, no hard foods. Humans evolved blending their foods into slurry.
> 
> Christ people here are so stupid.


Faggot I meant chewing gum for hours on a routine.

Does usual food chewing makes your maseter bloated?


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Why didnt you get a brain damage at 26?
> 
> I already mew hard. But they say chewing makes your maseter muscle bloated. Bloated sounds negative. What do you think?


Chewing is part of normal daily life. Nowadays our foods are very soft. So a little bit of hard chewing won't make your muscles bloated. My routine is 4 minutes each side daily. You can check my previous pictures to see whether I have bloated muscles or not. It is about the long term here.

I didn't do it for long, that is why I didn't get brain damage. I did only 5 minutes each side 3 times a week for 1 month, which isn't that much. But if you look at boxers they often have accumulated brain damage. You are 17 so your brain is still developing and very sensitive to stimulus is what I was trying to say. You can still try though, but it may be wise to buy a mouth piece similar to the ones boxers and MMA fighters use. 

1 more thing to point out. Your muscles will look bloated after the exercise but that is the same effect when you train the rest of your body it is called a pump. It will go away after a few minutes. What matters is what results you keep in the long term.


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> View attachment 1409684
> 
> 
> I know photo quality sucks, I noticed my eyes looking significantly different in the gym today and had to take a pic. For full transparency, in the second picture I also look a bit downwards, this already causes a major change for me, since for me it really is just about a millimeter adjustment. However, this means that a lot of the time when I naturally slightly lean down a bit I am perceived with hunter eyes. Another point for transparency, I had a pretty good base to start with. Nonetheless my eyes have made a visible change, I even get called pretty boy sometimes.
> ...


Mirin


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1409692


Croatian grandpa🇭🇷


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Mirin


Thanks brah, finally a positive comment


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> Thanks brah, finally a positive comment


Bro stop caring about no lifers and rotterd on this site they have 0 motivation to do shit and just scream "cope" all day


Do this for long enough and post pics


----------



## Lihito (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> Thanks brah, finally a positive comment


Mofos are on looksmaxing forum and looksminin JFL


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Lihito said:


> Bro stop caring about no lifers and rotterd on this site they have 0 motivation to do shit and just scream "cope" all day
> 
> 
> Do this for long enough and post pics



I have noticed indeed.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

Can you smash your jaw?


----------



## johneffen (Nov 19, 2021)

dude u look like a fucking dweeb


----------



## johneffen (Nov 19, 2021)

dude u look like a fucking dweeb


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 19, 2021)

intcel said:


> Also do 15 chin tucks after each bathroom visit. I have done this since I was 25 and I've seen solid results.


Whats the benefits of that?


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> Whats the benefits of that?


Corrects nerd neck. The neck impacts how your face grows. Especially important if you are young and still growing. The way your neck bends can make the jaw blend into your neck turning it into a blur lol. You can find some videos on youtube explaining the science. Dr Mew also had some videos I think. Brad Pitt is a very good example of someone with a nice posture. Most handsome people have good posture.


----------



## intcel (Nov 19, 2021)

johneffen said:


> dude u look like a fucking dweeb


Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 20, 2021)

@Thompsonz lifefuel for you


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Nov 20, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Thompsonz lifefuel for you


im roping tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 20, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im roping tomorrow


Wtf why


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Nov 20, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Wtf why


im in my sad phase again


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Nov 20, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> im in my sad phase again


Ne nado bilo tebe na radu smotret' tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Nov 20, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Ne nado bilo tebe na radu smotret' tbh


Ne is za etogo


----------



## court monarch777 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

subhuman pakicel said:


> View attachment 1409706
> View attachment 1409707
> 
> my eyes turning from gay cuckish to hunterish bone smashing for life @pianoboy123


Different angles and lighting just as op


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Different angles and lighting just as op


they are same pics i dont have before pics🆒 but they were gay cukish ik


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 22, 2021)

Did you use any supplements?


----------



## chance (Nov 29, 2021)

nigga r u fr rn?


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 3, 2021)

intcel said:


> View attachment 1409684
> 
> 
> I know photo quality sucks, I noticed my eyes looking significantly different in the gym today and had to take a pic. For full transparency, in the second picture I also look a bit downwards, this already causes a major change for me, since for me it really is just about a millimeter adjustment. However, this means that a lot of the time when I naturally slightly lean down a bit I am perceived with hunter eyes. Another point for transparency, I had a pretty good base to start with. Nonetheless my eyes have made a visible change, I even get called pretty boy sometimes.
> ...


dafaq ur ipd, but nice eye color tho


----------



## chadley (Dec 3, 2021)

intcel said:


> View attachment 1409684


Sam Hyde?


----------

